# Do you feel comfortable at home?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't a lot of the time. Pretty much anytime my dad is home. Being around him makes me anxious and try my best to avoid him during the day. Luckily I'll be moving back to campus soon and he'll be moving out.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

super comfortable. probably because i live by myself now! 

but even at "home", where i used to live with my parents and brother, i always felt really comfortable. my family was always extremely close and there was never any animosity between anyone. i think part of that was because my parents were always happy together and never had any serious problems between them. usually if that's the case the family as a whole does pretty well i think.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

^I was treated like a burden today. Maybe not intentionally, but pointing out everything I'm doing wrong does not help. I feel so lame for getting upset that much.

I also need to give my creditors a different phone number so when they call everyday, it does not drive other ppl nuts. I told you I have no money! Gah.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't when both my parents are home. I think both of them home gives me more anxiety and depression than going to an exam unprepared. But I'm moving out on my own soon so adios.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Not anymore, no... as my parents don't really want me living here. My mom wouldn't kick me out, but my parents think I need to do something with my life and move out of the house eventually. I'm a burden. Knowing they don't want me here, makes me feel uncomfortable being here... or being around them a lot of the time.

I've never felt entirely comfortable being around my family. I feel comfortable when I'm alone in my room or when no one else is home. Those are the only times I'm ever fully comfortable.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

Pretty much. All I know is that it's better than school.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Lol, nope. My mum has actually referred to me as a "dark cloud of negativity which turns everything to s***". Not realising of course that the person I am when I'm at home is a reaction to her. I don't blame her for anything, I'm sure our detached relationship is largely due to the way I've acted over the years too. She simply couldn't be the mother I needed whilst growing up because of her own issues, so I learned not to consider her as such and never relied on her for emotional support.

I'll be leaving this place very shortly anyway, and with it hopefully the persona I've concocted to survive here. I won't miss my family at all, I've always felt displaced among them.


----------



## astralluver420 (Aug 27, 2013)

*nope*

I hate my house. My sa does not stop around my family sometimes it's worse. Hate hate hate


----------



## Janos (Jun 20, 2013)

Home is the only place I do in fact feel comfortable.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel equally comfortable at both my parents home and my own.


----------



## CocoaMoo (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm most comfortable when my parents aren't home or when it's night time and they're asleep.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Same as OP. I only feel comfortable when my dad isn't home. If he is there, I avoid leaving my room.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

It depends, currently I feel quite uncomfortable my Mum causing me alot of anger inside especially when she goes on about ****ing pointless things. She said that I'm over exaggerating my social anxiety why the **** would I what to do that for **** sake!


----------



## TheBlackPigeon (Aug 10, 2013)

Not anymore.

But, that has more to do with me trapping myself here for over ten years than anything. The more I stay here, the more I begin to feel as though I'm some kind of damned societal reject. And that bothers me greatly. Of course, an overbearing, overprotective mother doesn't help things, either. 

Someday, I'll get my ducks in a row and get the hell out of here for good. Someday. </plotsnschemes>


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel more comfortable when my wife is home than when I am alone. It's like I need validation that I'm not doing anything wrong. When I am alone I feel guilty if I'm not doing chores, but when my wife is relaxing playing on the computer or something I feel like I can too.


----------



## Afrojax28 (Aug 28, 2013)

Since this is my first time living in an apartment building, I have been here for over a month and I still have yet to feel comfortable living here knowing that there are people on all sides of me who can hear what I do. I especially feel uncomfortable with the people in the apartment below me, as I have yet to see they're faces. I don't know anything about these people but I feel like they know Everything about me. I tried knocking on their door today (after over a month of wimping out) because I feel as though a tension has been building between me and them because I'm home most of the time while my boyfriend's at work, and i have nothing to do with myself until the next semester when college starts and I get re-registered. It almost feels like the neighbors think I spy or eavesdrop on them, when i don't try to. Sometimes I think I can hear them talking, and of course having the SA I do i feel as though a lot of the time they are talking about me, wondering if I'm trying to listen in on what they are saying or doing. It's ironic in a sense though, because they seem to be putting their fears onto me and embodying the things they worry about me doing. *sigh* I just want to live my quiet life somewhere people won't care I am. I'm just here, and that's it. I hate it because in apartment buildings, it seems like if you're quiet people assume there's something wrong with you, as opposed to simply being an introverted, quiet, private and shy person.


----------



## Afrojax28 (Aug 28, 2013)

Fear Goggles said:


> I'll be leaving this place very shortly anyway, and with it hopefully the persona I've concocted to survive here. I won't miss my family at all, I've always felt displaced among them.


Damn, Goggles, sorry things at home are tough.. =/ I can relate to the family thing - I'm the only mixed person in my family and I have always felt like the "black sheep" - pardon the pun. Except now I'm not only feeling like a black sheeep in my family but the feeling is expanding to how i feel in relation to the rest of the world - this site does give me a little bit of comfort and strengthens my feeling of union with this world though.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Far more than when im not.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a mixed opinion. I'm alright at home whenever there's peace or I'm tired. I hate being inside when there's either a large argument ensuing or I've stayed inside for too many days.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

For the most part, yes. However, it gets a little frustrating at times when I go out because my parents always want to know where I'm going and whatnot. I understand that they're just concerned with safety and that I still can pretty much do whatever I want, but it can inevitably be an invasion of privacy at times. Especially at night. I just feel like telling them that if they don't hear from me within 12 hours, _then_ they can panic. Otherwise, I love you, but please leave me alone.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

My dad also makes me uncomfortable... but I don't live w/ him. I am comfortable around my family for the most part... I have to act more reserved around them and don't have a good relationship with them, but I feel a thousand times more comfortable around them than other people so that's better than nothing.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Only when I'm completely alone. I'm not close to my fmaily at all, it feels like I live with complete strangers, the worst is my brother. I avoid him at all costs, if he's downstairs I'd rather stay in my room and starve.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I do feel comfortable. When my sister comes home though is when I feel least comfortable.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Not really. My cousin moved in with us so those days of lounging around in my bathrobe all day are no more. Pants make me uncomfortable.


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

Home is my safe place so yeah.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes. That's why I love being home.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

In my parent's house?No. The only person who I'm comfortable around is my 11 year old brother.
Away and living alone while in college?Yes.


----------



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)

*Never*

My mother is not medicated and has schizophrenia and doesn't drive or go anywhere so being at home is a nightmare 100% of the time.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah ever since I moved out right when I turned 18.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

XSamX said:


> My mother is not medicated and has schizophrenia and doesn't drive or go anywhere so being at home is a nightmare 100% of the time.


My mom has schizophrenia too. That's exactly how I describe living with her growing up, a nightmare.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

No.Everything is tense,and i am not wanted here.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No. Because USA etc. listen to phones, track internet, try to film what people are doing in their home with cameras, google maps etc. are chasing us.

I feel like a crap all the time.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

being at home is better than having to socialize but being with friends is better than being at home but sadly, my friends are limited.


----------



## pingviini (Sep 1, 2013)

It depends. When my dad is at work, I'm totally comfortable with my mom at home. We have a lot of fun together, she's like my best friend. (I'm in college and my classes are early in the morning, so I'm home by early afternoon). But when my dad gets home around 6pm, I get so angry.

I really can't stand him anymore. He makes creepy noises around me all the time (he moans and smacks his lips), he cracks his bones all the time, walks like an elephant.. and just other things that generally bug me. I've confronted him about these things but he keeps doing it, and worse. His hygeine is horrible and he never cleans up after himself. My mom definitely deserves better. She works like a dog to clean up after him and I hate seeing her do it. I clean up after him too and I'm getting sick of it. He acts like a little helpless kid. 

Sometimes I wish they'd get a divorce and it would just be me and my mom. We keep a cozy, peaceful home. 

Sorry my post turned into more of a rant haha


----------



## rayrae7 (Aug 26, 2013)

I used to but now we moved in with my grandparents and i'm fine with them, but when we are all gathered for dinner or a game night, it makes me really nervous.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

At the same time, home is like my sanctuary. But I still like going out and going places, if I'm not in an avoidance mood. I miss my privacy though. Most of the time.


----------

